# اللهجة المصرية: يشتري دماغه



## makala

ما معنى يشتري دماغه؟ مثلا: ومستعد يصرف عشان يشتري دماغه...


----------



## cherine

يشتري دماغه أو يشتري راحته تعني: يتجنب الأشياء المزعجة.


----------



## makala

في أي معجم أو أين على النت أجد شرح هذه العبارات؟ حتى لا أزعج حضراتكم بالأسئلة التافهة!


----------



## cherine

سؤالك ليس تافهًا! من حق أي شخص طرح أي سؤال متعلِّق باللغة في هذا المنتدى.
بالنسبة للمعاجم، لا توجد -على حد علمي- أية معاجم تشرح هذه المصطلحات، حيث إن معظمها حديث، يبتكره شخص ثم يتداوله الناس، ونحن نفهمه من السياق. وقد يكون السياق اجتماعيًا أو مرتبطًا بمشهد من فيلم أو مسرحية أو عبارة قيلت في أغنية أو إعلان. لذلك لن تجد معجمًا يشرح تلك الألفاظ أو الاستخدامات.
أما بالنسبة للنت، فيمكنك البحث في جوجل، أو استخدام هذا المنتدى إذا كان ذلك لا يضايقك.


----------



## The Pacifier

يشتري دماغه  تقريبا تعني يرتاح...

مش عايز ادفع 500 جنية ايجار شقة ويكونون جيراني مزعجين!

ادفع 1000 جنية و اسكن في شقة جديدة و اشتري دماغي !


----------



## makala

شكرا لThe Pacifier على المثال الواضح.


----------



## londonmasri

في كتاب موجود اسمه A Dictionary of Idioms (Egyptian Arabic-English with an English-Egyptian Arabic Glossary) (Arabic-English Dictionary, 1/1

اظن ان هذا الكتاب سيليق احتياجاتك.


----------



## Mr. Prang

*اشترى دماغك ... تعني لاضرر ولا ضرار
وفي الغالب هو مثل حشاشين .. يكون عايز يعمل دماغ وبدون مشاكل*​


----------

